# M,f, Or X: Gender Neutral Birth Certificates & Trans Movement



## kxlot79 (Jan 3, 2019)

On the one hand, I see the movement to legitimize a third gender as a reasonable alternative, where X has its own pronouns, restrooms, competition categories etc.

But on the other, from where I can see, trans people already other themselves while simultaneously trying to fit into the existing binary structures and subvert them at the expense of the “originally biological” genders.

Am I missing something? Who is really benefiting from allowing parents to leave their infant/child’s gender X? 
This gender discussion is getting so confused, illogical and out of hand, and it is setting terrible precedents for a teeny tiny minority of the population that has long-term and devastating effects for the majority of us...

What are your thoughts? Or does anyone understand what the premise is for how an X birth certificate makes anything better when these individuals refuse any collective adherence to separate pronouns and a separate gender space in society?

https://abc7chicago.com/society/gender-neutral-birth-certificates-law-in-effect-in-nyc/5004401/
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article219731440.html


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 4, 2019)

Why would I let my own BABY have an X on their birth certificate?
In Florida they didn't even ASK my baby's gender. It was observed, recorded and put on the birth records.


----------



## lesedi (Jan 4, 2019)

How does a newborn identify with anything other than "I need boobies" or "Wipe my arse"???

This is so stupid.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jan 4, 2019)

NOPE.


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 5, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> On the one hand, I see the movement to legitimize a third gender as a reasonable alternative, where X has its own pronouns, restrooms, competition categories etc.
> 
> But on the other, from where I can see, trans people already other themselves while simultaneously trying to fit into the existing binary structures and subvert them at the expense of the “originally biological” genders.


I have to thank you for stating this so eloquently and thoughtfully. I may not always know how to put my thoughts and feelings about this together, but I feel like you hit the nail on the head.



lesedi said:


> How does a newborn identify with anything other than "I need boobies" or "Wipe my arse"???
> 
> This is so stupid.



But sometimes I do know what I’m feeling and this is it EXACTLY!! Look, I get that there are children who instinctively know/feel that their physical state is inconsistent with their gender. But to put this on BABIES?! A baby that poos, pees, cries, farts, and dranks? C’mon son. This ain’t about the babies, it’s about parents doing the most.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 7, 2019)

From what I understand of the NY law, anyone born in the state of NY will be able to have their birth certificate altered to have an X gender (and an X on their State ID/license) just by self-attestation (no Dr/exam).
I think the idea is to allow parents to leave gender identity ENTIRELY up to their children. Which... I honestly cannot wrap my mind around...
But then again, at what age does a person develop a gender identity?? Toddler? 13? 18? 21?
What a mess!


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Why would I let my own BABY have an X on their birth certificate?


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 15, 2019)

People that support this kind of trans X agenda are sick in the head .


----------



## nysister (Jan 17, 2019)

This is specifically due to white men wanting to tell everyone what to think. Most other trans people mind their business and simply don't want to be "outed". This just seems so silly. A baby's gender is the sex they are born with. If they want to change it later that's up to them but the fact is over 99% of the people won't, so why add this?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 17, 2019)

nysister said:


> This is specifically due to white men wanting to tell everyone what to think. Most other trans people mind their business and simply don't want to be "outed". This just seems so silly. A baby's gender is the sex they are born with. If they want to chamch it later that's up to them but the fact is over 99% of the people won't, so why add this?




Naw...  this foolishness has white women written all over it!


----------



## nysister (Jan 17, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Naw...  this foolishness has white women written all over it!


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 18, 2019)

I see an uptick in mental health issues and suicides over this mess.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 19, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> *mental health issues*


----------



## frizzy (Oct 14, 2021)

What!  This is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 14, 2021)

This is totally happening. I haven't seen it myself yet, but I do believe that in addition to putting X for the baby,  the parents are no longer 'mother' and 'father'. It's 'birthing parent' and 'contributing partner' or something like that.  

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 15, 2021)

so as it stands now, less than 1 percent of American adults identify as trans.

I am not saying they don’t matter. But to make such a monumental change for such a tiny potential portion of the population is ridiculous.

This is nothing but people trying to force something on these kids before they are even aware of themselves.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 15, 2021)

As problematic as the South can be, this is one thing that I know won’t fly here.

Having the title of “mother” is one I’m proud to bear. I will not be downgraded to birthing parent because I am much more than that.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 15, 2021)

This is silly.


----------

